# sharks at the rigs?



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

When fishing around the gulf of mexico offshore rigs every time you get to close to the rig you catch a shark and they are always the same species i once knew the name of the species but i can't think of it to save my life. I guess the best description would be they are shaped like a sand bar shark but they are dark brown, i have started calling thewhalers but iknow that they are not.Any help guys and gals would be appreciated.

TIM


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

nurse shark maybe? im confuzzled


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Atlantic sharpnose


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *SnapperSlapper (7/9/2009)*Atlantic sharpnose


RICHARD THANKS FOR THEANSWER . THAT IS IT ALANTIC SHARNOSE. STILL WAITING ON AT LEAST ONE OF YOUR FISHING REPORTS .HEARD YOU CAN GET ON THEM ,I'M SURE WE WOULD ALL ENJOY THEM.UNTIL THEN THANKS.

TIM


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Sent you a pm.


----------

